
Democracy, English, and the Wars over Usage - bobbiechen
https://web.archive.org/web/20070813114616/http://instruct.westvalley.edu/lafave/DFW_present_tense.html
======
brandonlc
Great essay. The internet archives are wonderful. On the topic itself, you
might like this short piece by a historian: "From 'National Socialists' to
'Nazi' | History, Politics, and the English
Language"([https://www.independent.org/publications/tir/article.asp?id=...](https://www.independent.org/publications/tir/article.asp?id=1049))."

------
ChrisGranger
(2001)

